# Redbelt



## Instructor (Oct 31, 2012)

I saw Redbelt the other night on TV.  Why oh why did I not hit record on the DVR?  One the best Martial Arts movies I 've seen in a long while.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 31, 2012)

What, one of the best?  There's like maybe 3 real fights in that movie.  It's a sappy drama with some MA thrown in.  Big Mamet fan, but I didnt dig it.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 31, 2012)

This film has been discussed before:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/67058-Redbelt

Well, I enjoyed the movie....  More to martial arts than fighting you know.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 31, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2012)

Chiwetel Ejiofor Talks Martial Arts, Mamet


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the ten worst movies ever made, IMO. Not just Martial Arts movies, ALL movies.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm conflicted on the movie. It had a charismatic lead actor and some good martial arts, but way too many of the major plot points made no sense whatsoever if you thought about them for more than a few seconds.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 1, 2012)

I haven't watched it yet.  Nothing I have heard/read (until this thread) said that the movie was good.

I watched "Never Back Down" with my oldest when it came out because she wanted to watch it and thought that movie was horrible as well.  

Anyone know about the newer MMA movie that came out about the brothers? I think it's called "Warriors".


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2012)

Redbelt was a good enough movie, but not great.
Warrior is a little better, but not much.

That's my opinion, anyway. Sue says I'm wrong, and that Warrior is a great movie. One of her favorites.


----------

